# Working on my costume!



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

So today I FINALLY got started on my costume. I started with the wig since it's the only thing I was confident in making. 

I made the wig out of yarn. I sewed the yarn on to a stocking cap. All I have left to do is make the jewelry head piece for it. I'll take a pic soon. 

I got a pattern for the cape and I think that will be relatively easy. I'm more worried about the dress. I still haven't figured out what I'm going to do yet. Blech!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

What are you going to be?


----------



## rpv805 (Oct 1, 2009)

if that geisha looking character is your costume - i like the way you think! it will be a hit!


----------

